# A lovely day



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Let's see lots of pics of all those gorgeous cockapoos enjoying the spring weather. Here's Flo relaxing in the sunshine...


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ah she's having a great time, are you sat on the floor ??? I wont post my pics we're sat in the shade cos I cant see my screen lol but a lovely day, lets hope it continues x


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

That's adorable, Mandy


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> Ah she's having a great time, are you sat on the floor ??? I wont post my pics we're sat in the shade cos I cant see my screen lol but a lovely day, lets hope it continues x


I was sitting on that deckchair and got up to check on small girl, when I got back she had pinched my spot.


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Lol .............. she needs some doggy shades!!!!


----------



## shari313 (Apr 8, 2011)

what an awesome looking dog.  very relaxed.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

AHAHHAHA Mandy look at her...she looks as though she is absorbing the sun...too cute


----------

